# Heterometrus petersii?



## Emp. scorpion (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on the Heterometrus petersii? Caresheets?
Thanks


----------



## Ryan C. (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi,

You can keep them like _P. imperator_.


Cheers.


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 3, 2007)

Once again, the search button works, and could you please just take a piece of note paper and jot down your ideas and make one thread.  5 new threads in 30 hours is a bit excessive.  

PS:  With all these common care questions I hardly think anyone can take your for sale ad seriously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Emp. scorpion (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone have a link or web page with information about the Heterometrus petersii? 
Thanks


----------



## H. cyaneus (Mar 4, 2007)

EDITED. nevermind, did look at the page. 

Mike


----------



## Emp. scorpion (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what venom potency Heterometrus petersii have? Is it a 2?
What is their common name? Please reply ASAP!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 5, 2007)

Research man.. all this stuff is easy to find with search functions and google.. and there are several forums which have info on inverts..

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Emp. scorpion (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been searching for info. on the Heterometrus petersii (a type of forest scorpion) and cannot find hardly anything. Thats why I came to this forum.

Again, does anyone know what venom potency Heterometrus petersii have? Is it a 2? What is their common name? Please reply ASAP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## H. cyaneus (Mar 5, 2007)

If looking for info on Heterometrus species, it's probably safe just to use a H. spinfer care sheet. A H. petersii venom is probably a 2 at max. They generally pinch instead of sting though.

Mike


----------



## Emp. scorpion (Mar 5, 2007)

I really would like to know exactlly what the venom potency is and the common name. Please reply ASAP if you have any information, links, websites, etc. about this scorpion!
Thanks
PS: I already know how to care for Heterometrus species, but I want to know specifically about the Heterometrus petersii.


----------



## H. cyaneus (Mar 5, 2007)

H. petesii isn't a very common scorpion. If you know the scientific name, you're set. No need for the common name really. The venom will hurt for a bit, but will not send you to the hospital unless you're allergic or have some sort of reaction to it.

Mike


----------



## Bigboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Emp. scorpion said:


> I really would like to know exactlly what the venom potency is and the common name. Please reply ASAP if you have any information, links, websites, etc. about this scorpion!
> Thanks
> PS: I already know how to care for Heterometrus species, but I want to know specifically about the Heterometrus petersii.


If you really need to know badly then go to you local library, use internet resources other than spamming on this site, and contact your local university.  There is no reason to keep posting the same thing over and over like an impatient child.
If you are asking this because you just received one then treat it like any other member of its genus until you find information that says otherwise.
Why do you even want a common name, look at a picture and describe it and you have a common name.  Off the top of my head I can almost guarantee that somewhere they're called forest scorpions, or black scorpions, or even emperor scorpions by some mistaken pet shops.  Potency on that entire genus is nothing to freak out about.  I cannot tell you what it is exactly but 2 is a pretty damn good guess.  Not even worth mentioning as far as medical significance goes.  Try the link at the bottom of this page:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=77160
I won't do anymore than that for you right now, I am a bit frustrated.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think we should just give up with this person.  Every new thread he makes his first reply is "search" and it seems he isn't capable of doing so.  For some reason I have this feeling that this is one of those people who trys to come around and make friends and then burn people on trades or sales. I mean look at this post and then look at this...scary isn't it?

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=87868

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alakdan (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the eye opener EAD063.  I guess he just doesn't get it.

H. petersii, longimanus, and spinifer can be kept the same way.  I would say venom is level 1.  petersii looks like  laoticus except for the granulation on the carapace, laoticus has none.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sting (Mar 6, 2007)

Emp. scorpion said:


> I really would like to know exactlly what the venom potency is and the common name. Please reply ASAP if you have any information, links, websites, etc. about this scorpion!
> Thanks
> PS: I already know how to care for Heterometrus species, but I want to know specifically about the Heterometrus petersii.


I do not believe that Heterometrus petersii have a common name, that is besides forest scorpion. Sorry I could not be any more help.


----------



## Emp. scorpion (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, thanks for your help Sting.


----------



## eight legged hobby (Nov 24, 2017)

He's not lying on how hard it is to find info on Heterometrus petersii, I bought me one and looking for care, it' common name is forest scorpion, and to find care sheet, Asian forest scorpion always shows up. My guess is they'e similar, they do look similar. I'm new to scorpion, I'll go with treating it like a Asian forest scorpion, emporer scorpion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 24, 2017)

eight legged hobby said:


> He's not lying on how hard it is to find info on Heterometrus petersii, I bought me one and looking for care, it' common name is forest scorpion, and to find care sheet, Asian forest scorpion always shows up. My guess is they'e similar, they do look similar. I'm new to scorpion, I'll go with treating it like a Asian forest scorpion, emporer scorpion.


I really really hope OP found info by now... Since the thread is 10 years old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eight legged hobby (Dec 8, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I really really hope OP found info by now... Since the thread is 10 years old.


Haha, I'm new to this. Didn't look at the date. I hope so too. So far mines are doing well and eating. 2 Lil babies communal too.


----------



## Red Eunice (Dec 9, 2017)

eight legged hobby said:


> Haha, I'm new to this. Didn't look at the date. I hope so too. So far mines are doing well and eating. 2 Lil babies communal too.


 Lol!
 This sort of thing happens frequently on AB. NO rule says you can't respond to a thread no matter how old it is.
 Nice that your 2 are doing well. I've only one petersii, fiesty 6i, and stays in its burrow most of the time.


----------

